# Waking in the middle of the night



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

The first few weeks we had Chelsea she slept all night no problem. Now she has started this new thing waking up around 3-4am pacing around our room. At first I thought she had to potty. Then I figured her out, I think.. 
She just wants love and attention???
When she wakes me I get her to lie back down I pet her for a few then she relaxes and goes back to sleep. Until I get up at 7am. 
This has been going on for a few weeks, not every night but just about. Maybe I need to wear her out more, maybe a longer walk?


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

boomer wakes us up at 4 am everyday!!!! hes almost a year old, and weve just come to realize that he either has a very small bladder or he loves the early morning breezes!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy likes to get me up several nights a week in the middle of the night. She always pees, and then usually just sits down outside to enjoy the night air! At 12+ years old, I assume that she sometimes might not be able to hold it all night long, but when she sits or lays down outside I get a wee bit annoyed!!! Then I have to coax her back inside, usually dry off her feet (heavy dew), and put her back up on the bed.


----------



## Contr010 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mesa my lab will sleep through the whole night and not even move. Dusty (the golden ) will occasionally wake up in the middle of the night to either 1). pee/poop or 2). wants to be cuddled. I always accomidate him. They are on a pretty good pee/poop schedule and even if he goes out right before bed to do his business sometimes nature calls AGAIN in the middle of the night. (Mesa usually wakes up when she hears is leash rattle in the living room and she will come running - we live in an apt). ...On the cuddle nights he wakes me up (not my husband) by flapping his tail all around or sits on floor on my side of the bed and places his head right on the bed close to my head and sighs really loud...when I open my eyes he wines and moans...that is my que to scoot over pat the *now* free spot on the bed for him to join us. He hops on, gets into our "spooning" position and goes right back to bed. I am a total push over when it comes to my dogs. Just in case you didn't notice - I'm not the Alpha....my husbad is.:doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Piper is going to sleep loose tonight for the first time... I always do about 2 or 3 weeks of crate training just to be sure the dog learns it, as I feel it's an important thing for ALL dogs to know, even if they no longer get crated normally- stuff comes up, such as if you're staying in a motel and want to leave the dog for an hour and get dinner. I also do this so that the dog learns to sleep solid through the night- even an adult. SO you may try it for a week or so. Also just try ignoring her or saying "Go night night" or something. 

I a curious to see if Piper sleeps through the night, or if she'll pester us or get up every time I get up to pee (which is about four times a night now! LOL). My Whippets have to be pried out of bed, and except for occasionally getting up to change positions or if they have become uncovered (Whippets like to be completely under the blanket, and will get up and paw at you to lift the duvet and let them back under if they become uncovered somehow), they don't move. 

I do take Piper on a walk before bedtime, and tonight she'll get an extra good one!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy has been doing that too.. he has been fine the last week or so, but for about two weeks before that he would wake me up in the night. I didnt want to not take him potty just incase, but it did occur to me that maybe he wanted some attention. Just like some of you, he comes to my side of the bed because he knows I will wake up to take care of him. After potty time I give him some loves and he usually hopps on to the bed and goes back to sleep. That is also something new. For the longest time he slept on the floor at the end of the bed. I always invited him up, but he never wanted to. But lately, he has been sleeping at the foot of the bed on my side, so I am so uncomfortable, but I dont want to move him because he is so cute :-(


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I guess it's just part of being a mom. At least she isn't up my rear during a storm. My last golden was and it would drive me crazy!!! There was calming her down. 
I will try and wear he out a little more too, longer walk and playing. Maybe a stiff drink too!! LOL!!! Oh no that is for mommy ;-)


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Ruby has been getting up too in the middle of the night... She is 7 months now, our bed is kind of high... so she would jump and put her two paws on my side of the bed... At first I would take her right out to go potty and some times she would go and other times... she would walk around and sniff the yard... so then I started to keep my eyes closed and not move… she would jump back down and go back to her bed and go back to sleep... She would seem to sleep all the way though until the sun came up and then start back with the paws on the bed again... as soon as you crack an eye or move... it’s over! 

This is how we figured out that she could hold it… We would get up and put her out first thing in the morning… but she would either not go out side or stay on the porch and bark at us… So we would bring her back in and she would go to where we keep her food and bark at us again…. Yep … this one likes her breakfast before she goes out to do her “Business”... (as our 4 year old calls it)... LOL 

We figure if she knows how to hold it until she is done with her breakfast… than she has figured out her bladder control. She has been out of her crate for about a month now and is doing great!!

I really do think we have the smartest breed of dog out there… or at least the ones that know what they want and have no problem telling us about it!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

OT but I was curious how you named your gr Piper. It's what I named mine even before I saw her.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

My little man (5 mos) also wakes up. We usually put him to bed at about 9 -9:30pm. He will wake up at about 4 - 5 am which is about 7-8 hours depending on the night so I cannot fault him for that. He will go to my wife's side and wake her. She will then wake me and I will take him out. He always goes very quickly and then he is back inside and sleeping within 5 minutes. He will usually sleep another hour or so and then he is up and ready to play....I will usually then take him for a 30-45 minute walk. He will then eat and pass out again...he loves to sleep...


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

She finally is sleeping all night. I guess she figured it out. When mom's asleep don't wake her. ;-) 
Seriously, I was getting up thinking she had to go but she would walk on the porch, look back at me and come right back in. Turd!! So, I stopped getting up. I would just tell her to lay back down pet her for a few min. and she would be out cold. Now if I could just fall back to sleep that fast we would both be happy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good dog Chelsea! They get the idea in time. I am glad you are getting some sleep!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you're getting some sleep, good Chelsea.


----------



## thecatmonster (Jan 1, 2009)

Tommy stays at my wife's side constantly; however, no matter how often I take him out in the evening, as soon as I go to bed he starts pawing me and is restless all night. I think he is possessive and wants me out of the way. Has anyone had this problem? How did you resolve it?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker used to wake us up in the middle of the night when we first brought him home. He would start crying in his crate, so we took him out to go potty around 4 or 5 AM. I think it just had to do with him being away from his mother and littermates for the first time. He is now 5 months old and sleep through the whole night and he even stays quiet in his crate if he wakes up before we do.


----------

